# [D20 Modern] Stargate SG-1 - Confrontation [Casting Complete]



## Keia (Apr 24, 2003)

*Stargate SG-1*

*Introduction*

The Year . . . 2003. 

Each of you have heard the rumors – even seen the clues first hand.  People that you know: superiors, fellow class-mates in college, or in the academies, have been re-assigned to a special project. It’s been going on for years now.  It’s nothing too unusual because, on occasion, you’ve seen them again – though they don’t talk about their job like they used to.

Today is a special day . . . because today is the day you got the call.  It wasn’t actually a call, more like a letter being delivered by a sharply dressed lieutenant in the Air Force with an ‘Eyes Only’ label on the cover.  The officer stayed while you opened it and read it, stating that he needed to take the letter back and with it, your response . . . your *final* response. . . .

*The Rules*

I will be using D20 Modern as the base system for this Pbp game.  I know that AEG will be putting out a Stargate SG-1 RPG using the Spycraft system.  I want to get started now and, when (or if) it does come out, there may be minor changes made to my game.  

The characters will be of any level between 1st and 6th and all will be human (at least to start).  The caveat here is that your starting stat points will be modified based on the level of your character – and your character will advance faster the lower level you start at.  You’ll probably live longer though if you higher level (heh, heh  ).

Use the following chart:
1st level:  60 stat points
2nd level:  54 stat points
3rd level:  48 stat points
4th level:  42 stat points
5th level:  36 stat points
6th level:  30 stat points

Your personal gear will be according to your level, profession, and current wealth and will be subject to GM approval.  Hit points will be max at first level and 75% of every level thereafter.  We will be also using a slight variant of the Vitality/Wound points, making criticals bypass hit points and directly affect your Constitution.  More on that as it becomes necessary.

I would like this game to be co-operative – which means that I am happy to hear about suggestions and ideas (either on the boards or via e-mails).  However, once my decision is made, it is final.

*House Rules*

I am allowing a skill focus/skill emphasis feat for D20 Modern.  This feat allows a character to add +3 to a single skill or +2 to two related skills.

In addition, I am allowing Intelligence bonus to provide additional languages much like base D20.  However, the bonus applies to either speak language or read/write, not both.  For example, a character with +4 bonus in Intelligence can speak four additional languages or speak and read/write two languages.

*How can I play?*

You can’t   just kidding.  I will chose volunteers based on their posting rate (at least daily – on week days), quality of the submission (more below), and my personal choice for a good team.  I already have three reserved spots and I am looking for three additional spots and two alternates.  The alternates will be stationed at the SGC and will be able to interact with the team, but will not go on missions unless necessary (or a member dies – very possible).

The submission is made up of the following:

1)  Your character idea [1-3 paragraphs at most], and your motivations [1-2 paragraphs at most].

2)  Your level and ability scores for the character

3)  Your in-character description of the receipt of the letter, your thoughts and your response (Obviously the response should be a yes somewhere in there otherwise your spot in the game will be very brief).  The letter (personalized to you) states that you’ve been selected to participate in a unique opportunity and you’re specific skills are requested.  No mention of the Stargate operation or other top secret details are provided (that way you can say no), but you have an idea of what it is about.  If you accept, you are asked to meet at Fort Collins in Colorado (a ticket on tonight’s redeye flight is enclosed).  The pay is detailed and is at the top of the scale at your profession.

The submission can either be posted here or e-mailed to the e-mail in my profile.  All submissions that I receive may very well be characters that will be either at the SGC or elsewhere that the players may interact with.

I expect give out final roles and start in about three weeks (if not sooner).

*Various Post Threads*
_[Roster/NPCs]_ http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=49604
_[Recruitment] _http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=48936
_[OOC Thread] _http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=49654
_[Old IC Thread - Part I] _http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=49672
_[Old IC Thread - Part II] _http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=59736
_[New IC Thread - Part III] _http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=80076

*Anything else we should know*

Yup, this isn’t your daddy’s SG-1.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 24, 2003)

LOL!

You finally succumbed!  Don't worry, you'll be great.

Well, you'll be shortly getting something from me in email.  Time to see what its like to be your player instead of your DM, hmm?


----------



## Keia (Apr 25, 2003)

Yeah, I thought it was time I gave something back to the boards . . .  and here it is.

As an additional note.  There are any number of backgrounds and character types to play in this game.  I am looking for some military types, but also scientists, medics, negotiators, the occasional person with unique skills and/or abilites.

If you have a question - just ask.

Keia


----------



## Calim (Apr 25, 2003)

I am in
character in moments


----------



## Fanog (Apr 25, 2003)

Wow, looks great. I think I'm really getting hooked on D20 Modern.  

I'll start working on some concept, you should have it today, possibly tomorrow.

Fanog


----------



## Keia (Apr 25, 2003)

Calim,

Received the character - looks great so far.



Fanog,

Glad you like what you see.  More background will follow after more submissions of character ideas are in.


Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 25, 2003)

Keia, Sounds Great!!!!
Count me in for sure.  I will get you character attributes and background this weekend (Right after I do the same for Kitana).
Can't wait to use the Star Gate!!!!
   Nuke


----------



## Vardeman (Apr 25, 2003)

I am definitlely interested!  Will come up with character concept and post ASAP.

V


----------



## Jarval (Apr 26, 2003)

This looks great.  I'll get a character concept to you soon.

Not that this affects my character, but are you going to have any alien characters in the game?


----------



## Keia (Apr 26, 2003)

Yes, there definitely could be an opportunity to play alien characters in the game - not at the start, but perhaps as a replacement character much later in the game.  

Though they may not be the alien characters you may be thinking of . . . .  

Keia


----------



## Gurdjieff (Apr 26, 2003)

Wow, SG1, cool =]
I hope I'll have time to send my applictation today, otherwise it'll come tomorrow, as I dont have much time tonight. But I'll see. Expect it though ;].


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 26, 2003)

> The caveat here is that your starting stat points will be modified based on the level of your character – and your character will advance faster the lower level you start at.




Is that the normal point buy method you talk about here?

Hmm... what about psionics? While they would fit the setting, "normal" humans do not usually possess them.

(If it didn't become obvious, I am interested in playing )


----------



## Keia (Apr 26, 2003)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Is that the normal point buy method you talk about here?
> 
> Hmm... what about psionics? While they would fit the setting, "normal" humans do not usually possess them.
> 
> (If it didn't become obvious, I am interested in playing ) *



Yes, normal point buy from the DMG page 20.  The SGC isn't going to allow some raw recruit into their organization unless she or he brings something special to the table, hence the high point buy for the lower level characters.

As for psionics, I'm leaning against no but I'll allow the submission (if I decide against it, you definitely can resubmit another idea or modify the first).  The psionics would be per the D20 Modern version (the telepath or the battlemind) and those rules.

Looking forward to seeing the characters,
Keia


----------



## Vardeman (Apr 27, 2003)

Just a quick question for character creation...

How do you figure wealth and action points for a character starting at, say... 3rd level?  

V


----------



## Keia (Apr 27, 2003)

Action points will be at 60% of the maximum points (you've used some to get this far), except at first which is max (5).

Wealth is a little different beasty.  Of all of the things in D20 Modern, I am the least comfortable with the Wealth system.  That said, I want characters to buy what they think they can for their characters and I will assign the beginning character Wealth (or remaining wealth) based on what the wealth started as, professions, feats, occupations, and items purchased (basically making the rolling for wealth myself - as a player would purchase them).

Any suggestions on the wealth function from potential recruits?

Keia


----------



## Keia (Apr 27, 2003)

Fanog,

Received the character and liked what I saw. I'm really starting to get excited for this game (even more so than when I developed the concept and started the research - if that was possible).

Thanks,
Keia


----------



## Vardeman (Apr 27, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Action points will be at 60% of the maximum points (you've used some to get this far), except at first which is max (5).
> 
> Wealth is a little different beasty.  Of all of the things in D20 Modern, I am the least comfortable with the Wealth system.  That said, I want characters to buy what they think they can for their characters and I will assign the beginning character Wealth (or remaining wealth) based on what the wealth started as, professions, feats, occupations, and items purchased (basically making the rolling for wealth myself - as a player would purchase them).
> 
> ...




I would say that most equipment would be supplied by SGC.  Decide on what the standard issue weapons and equipment are and then give each person their 1st level starting wealth to purchase personal stuff with.

V


----------



## Vardeman (Apr 27, 2003)

Sgt. Ricardo Montoya, is the lead scout for a Marine recon unit, currently stationed in Iraq.  He joined the Marines after a couple years of college, feeling burned out in the academic sector.  Due to his high initial test scores, he got his choice of initial training and assignments.  He chose recon and quickly learned the skills of a forward scout. During the second Iraqi War, he and his unit distinguished themselves by blazing a path for the Marines through the intial Iraqi defenses around Baghdad.


Sgt. Ricardo Montoya,
3rd Level Character (Smart 1, Fast 1, Strong 1)

STR 14/+2  ( 6)
DEX 16/+3  (10)
CON 14/+2  ( 6)
INT 18/+4  (16)
WIS 14/+2  ( 6)
CHA 12/+1  ( 4)

Talents:
  Smart  - Savant: Disable Device
  Fast   - Evasion
  Strong - Melee Smash

Hit Points:  1: 6 + 2 =  8
             2: 6 + 2 =  8
             3: 6 + 2 =  8
                        24

Defense: 10 + 4(class) +3(dex) = 17

Speed: 30ft.

Initiative: 3

BAB:    +1

Reputation: +1

Saves:
  Fort: 1 + 2(con) = 3
  Refl: 1 + 3(dex) = 4
  Will: 1 + 2(wis) = 3

Melee:  +3
Ranged: +4

Action Points: (5 + 6 + 6)*.6 = 10.2 rounded to 10

Starting Occupation:
  Military
    Permanent class skills: Demolitions (+1), Move Silently
    Bonus Feat: Personal Firearms Proficiency
    Wealth Bonus: +1

Skills:
  Computer Use          4   (smart) + 0   (fast) + 0   (strong) + 4(int)                =  8
  Craft (Chemical)      4   (smart) + 0   (fast) + 0   (strong) + 4(int)                =  8
  Demolitions           4   (smart) + 1   (fast) + 1   (strong) + 4(int) +  1(military) = 11
  Disable Device        4   (smart) + 0   (fast) + 0   (strong) + 4(int) +  1(savant)   =  9
  Hide                  2[4](smart) + 3   (fast) + 0   (strong) + 3(dex) +  2(stealthy) = 10
  Knowledge (Tactics)   4   (smart) + 0   (fast) + 1   (strong) + 4(int)                =  9
  Listen                2[4](smart) + 0[1](fast) + 1[1](strong) + 2(wis)                =  5
  Move Silently         4   (smart) + 1   (fast) + 1   (strong) + 3(dex) +  2(stealthy) = 11
  Navigate              2   (smart) + 0   (fast) + 0   (strong) + 4(int)                =  6
  Profession (Military) 4   (smart) + 1   (fast) + 1   (strong) + 2(wis)                =  8
  Repair                4   (smart) + 0   (fast) + 1   (strong) + 4(int)                =  9
  Search                4   (smart) + 0   (fast) + 0   (strong) + 4(int)                =  8
  Spot                  2[4](smart) + 0[1](fast) + 1[1](strong) + 2(wis)                =  5
  Tumble                1[2](smart) + 1   (fast) + 0   (strong) + 3(dex)                =  5

Languages:
  Enlish (Native-spoken & r/w)
  Read/Write  (Spanish) 1
  Speak Lang. (Spanish) 1
  2 spare points, will decide later

Feats:
  Personal Firearms Proficiency (Bonus)
  Stealthy (1)
  Far Shot (1)
  Combat Martial Arts (3)

wealth:  +6 (at first level)

gear: ?



Now that the bulk of the fighting is through, his unit has been rotated out of the combat sector and back to Kuwait.  Lying on his cot in his newly assigned quarters, he is hailed by the Marine on mail duty today, "Hey, sergeant Montoya!  Aren't you the special one? Getting a letter from the commandant himself!"  PFC Hicks tosses Montoya a bulky letter and continues on to the next tent without waiting for a reply.  Montoya looks at the letter curiously, trying to imagine what could be inside.  he slits the envelope with his K-Bar and pulls out the contents, the heading catching his attention. "Hmmmph, orders..." he mutters, his eyes scanning the letter.  "Fort Collins...  ASAP???  What the #*@& is in Colorado for recon to do?  Must be some sort of new training post.  Transportation waiting at company headquarters... Just take with you your personal gear and what you're wearing, leave everything else, it will be returned to the quartermaster for you.  You will be provided with everything you need once you arrive."  The sound of a humvee's horn interrupts his reading and he glances out of the tent and sees the vehicle idling beside the headquarters tent.  "Damn, this is almost spooky..."  He quickly gathers his personal belongings and stuffs them in his seabag and heads over to the headquarters tent and the humvee, waiting to deliver him to his destiny.

V


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 27, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Action points will be at 60% of the maximum points (you've used some to get this far), except at first which is max (5).
> 
> Wealth is a little different beasty.  Of all of the things in D20 Modern, I am the least comfortable with the Wealth system.  That said, I want characters to buy what they think they can for their characters and I will assign the beginning character Wealth (or remaining wealth) based on what the wealth started as, professions, feats, occupations, and items purchased (basically making the rolling for wealth myself - as a player would purchase them).
> 
> ...




Do we really even need wealth?  Its not like we can buy anything anywhere can we?  Everything we have should be supplied by the stargate operation.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 27, 2003)




----------



## Keia (Apr 27, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Do we really even need wealth?  Its not like we can buy anything anywhere can we?  Everything we have should be supplied by the stargate operation. *




Yes, most gear will be supplied by the SGC.  However, any personal items would need to be purchased through your own personal wealth.  I'm certain that there would be some that would 'swap out' items from a standard mission kit for their own personal items that are either higher quality or better than standard gear (lighter, quality, personal preference, etc.).


----------



## Keia (Apr 27, 2003)

Vardeman ,

Montoya looks good.  Con bonus per level was +2 so I think hit points should be 24 (unless you want to swap Dex and Con).  I think you have a few languages available as well, though you don't have to take them now.


Kit,

Got the character and everything looks good so far.


Keia


----------



## Keia (Apr 27, 2003)

*Character Concepts Update *

Those of you yet to submit characters, the linguist character ideas are full up.  You can submit a linguist character if you want, but it shouldn't be the emphasis of the character.

Or you could submit one anyway, but someone will most likely get bumped that way.

Character ideas are very strong so far.  Keep up the good ideas.

Keia


----------



## Vardeman (Apr 27, 2003)

> Montoya looks good. Con bonus per level was +2 so I think hit points should be 24 (unless you want to swap Dex and Con). I think you have a few languages available as well, though you don't have to take them now.



Whoops, copied over the HP from an earlier stat distribution.  I'll go fix it now.  As for the languages, do you get bonus languages for INT in Modern?

V


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 27, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yes, most gear will be supplied by the SGC.  However, any personal items would need to be purchased through your own personal wealth.  I'm certain that there would be some that would 'swap out' items from a standard mission kit for their own personal items that are either higher quality or better than standard gear (lighter, quality, personal preference, etc.). *




Well I did two different things for two of my games.

I either rolled the wealth bonus them or I set a basic wealth bonus roll result that never changed.

So you can roll a wealth bonus each time and apply it to everyone, roll one for each person, or set up a base wealth bonus that is added onto by profession and occupation.

the roll: roll(applied to everyone) + profession bonus(individual) + occupation bonus(individual) = individual result

how's that sound?


----------



## Keia (Apr 27, 2003)

Actually, usually you don't based on a quick look through the book.  However,  for this game, *Intelligence bonus will grant you additional languages - either spoken or written, not both.*

Therefore, with a +4 Int bonus you could speak four additional languages, or speak and read/write two additional languages.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 27, 2003)

Hey Keia

Maybe you should add your Skill Focus and Skill Emphasis house rules on here too.


----------



## Keia (Apr 27, 2003)

Added house rules to the introduction area covering Skill emphasis and languages.

Keia


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 27, 2003)

*Prof. Harold Johnasson, Male Human Smart 3/Fast 2 Hero*

Harold Johnasson is, in his own mind, an active archeologist, though some people in his profession refer to him with less friendly names, such as „grave robber“. Johnasson isn’t overly concerned with these people, however. He knows that he secures knowledge and artifacts that otherwise would be lost to the outside world, even if his detractors would like to let people think otherwise. That does not mean that he wants to reveal all secrets there are, though. He has his own share of secrets („No, I don’t know how this relic ended up in the hands of the people to whom it rightfully belongs, really!“). He can keep secrets, if he understands why they have to be kept.
Johnasson stands 6‘1‘‘ high and weighs 180 pounds, and is rather muscled for an academic. He is comparably pale, and complete bald, a leftover from an accident when he was young. His hair, and part of his right ear, where burned away. As a result, the 29 year old man always wears a cap to conceal the scars. Johnasson prefers to keep to himself, but he does, at times, seek danger, to prove to himself that the accident was a one-time event.

Prof. Harold Johnasson,
5rd Level Character (Smart 3, Fast 2)

STR 12/+1 (4)
DEX 16/+3 (10)
CON 14/+2 (6)
INT 17/+3 (10) (Includes the +1 4th level ability increase)
WIS 12/+1 (4)
CHA 10/+0 (2)

Talents:
Smart - Savant: Knowledge [History], Linguist
Fast - Evasion

Hit Points: 3d6 +6 plus 2d8+4 (36)
Defense: 10 + 5(class) +3(dex) = 18

Speed: 30ft.

Initiative: +3

BAB: +2

Reputation: +4

Saves:
Fort: 1 + 2 (con) = +3
Refl: 3 + 3 (dex) = +6
Will: 2 + 1 (wis) = +3

Melee: +3
Ranged: +5

Action Points: (5 + 6 + 6 + 7 + 7)*.6 = 18.6 rounded to 19

Starting Occupation:
Academic
Permanent class skills: Decipher Script (+1), Knowledge (History) (+1), Research (+1)
Wealth Bonus: +3

Skills:
Balance 3[6] (smart) + 2 (fast) +3 (Dex) = +8
Climb 3[6] (smart) +0 [0] (fast) +1 (Str) = +5
Computer Use 6 (smart) +0 [0] (fast) + 3 (Int) = +10
*Decipher Script 6 (smart) + 2 (fast) + 3 (Int) +1 (academic) +2 (Studious)= +14
Disable Device 6 (smart) + 0 [0] (fast) + 3 (Int) = +9
Drive 3 [6] (smart) +2 (fast) +3 (Dex) = +8
Knowledge (Art) 6 (smart) + 1 [2] (fast) + 3 (Int) +2 (Educated)= +12
*Knowledge (History) 6 (smart) +2 (fast) +3 (Int) +2 (Educated) +3 (Savant) +1 (academic) = +17
Profession (Academic) 6 (smart) + 2 (fast) + 1(wis) = +9
*Research 6 (smart) + 2 (fast) + 3(int) +1 (academic) +2 (Studious)= +14
Search 6 (smart) + 0 [0] (fast) + 3(int) = +9
Read/Write Middle Egyptian [1 smart]
Read/Write Latin [1 smart]
Read/Write Ancient Greek [1 smart]
Read/Write Akkadian [1 smart]
Read/Write Ancient Hebrew [1st Int]
Read/Write Cantonese [1 smart]
Read/Write German [1 fast]
Read Write Italian [2nd Int]
Speak Cantonese [1 smart]
Speak German [1 fast]
Speak Italian [3rd Int]

*Permanent Class Skills
Total – Smart 72 (48 +12 +12); Fast 16 (8 +8)

Feats:
Educated (Knowledge [Art, History]) (1)
Heroic Surge (1)
Personal Firearms Proficiency (Fast 2)
Renown (3)
Studious (Smart 2)

wealth: +8 (at first level)

gear: ?


“Yes, sir? What can I do for you?”, Johnasson asked the lieutnant who suddenly stood in his office. “I have a letter for you, Mr. Johnassen. Please read it throughoutly, as I have orders to take it back with me, along with your response – your final response.”, the officer answered, handing Johnasson a cover with an “Eyes Only” stamp.
“That is interesting... what would the Air Force want from me? Let’s see... ‘unique opportunity for using your skills in aquiring of relics and knowledge of the past...’. Strange that you would be interested in someone with these skills... ‘Payment...’”. At this point, Johnasson looks up to the lieutnant, “Aren’t there a few zeroes to much in that number? OK, I see you won’t answer that. Whatever this... operation is, it seems to be very interesting. I am interested. Maybe I’ll curse this day for the rest of my live, but my answer is yes.”
After the man from the Air Force has left him alone, Johnasson silently sits in his office, looking at the ticket for the flight as if it could answer his questions. Why was the Air Force interested in him? Which other organization could stand behind this letter that would make more sense? The only thing Johnasson knew for sure was, he would have to keep this secret. And as much as he liked to spread knowledge, he would honor this unspoken requirement.


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 27, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> * the linguist character ideas are full up.  You can submit a linguist character if you want, but it shouldn't be the emphasis of the character.*




I wouldn't say it to be the emphasis ofmine... I guess I can swap out the Linguist for a different talent without hurting my character.


I need to look at the languages again, I guess. And I checked the bonuses to my skills, they all seem to stack, unless I missed something.


----------



## Calim (Apr 28, 2003)

*Maybe I can be an alternate*

Jeremiah Grayson					
Smart 1	Academic					
Gender: 	male	Height:	5'11	Weight:	192	Hair:	brown		Eyes:	blue		
Age: 	22	XP:	0	Needed:	1000 xp		Allegiances:				
	Reputation:		1		
Hit Dice:	1d6 +2  (8 hp)			
Massive Damage Threshold:			14
Initiative:	+3  (+3 Dex)			
Speed:	30	Run:	120		
Defense:	14 (+0 defense, +1 Leather jacket, +3 Dex)	
AP:	5					
Base Action Points:		5	
Used Action Points:		0			
BAB:	+0	Melee:	+2	Ranged:	+3
Unarmed  +2  (1d3+2; 20, x2)			
Saves:	Fort +2, Ref +3, Will +3			
Abilities:  Str 14, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 18, Wis 14, Cha 18
Skills:	Bluff +6, Computer Use +8, Decipher Script +10, Diplomacy +8, Gather Info +8, Investigate +8, Knowledge (History) +8, Knowledge (Theology and philosophy) +8, Listen +4, Read/Write Language +4, Research +10, Sense Motive +4, Speak Language +4, 											
Feats:	Simple Weapons Proficiency, Studious, Trustworthy, Class ab.:	Linguist, 				
Languages: Cheyenne, Armenian, Gaelic, Mandarin, Common(English), Middle Egyptian, Hindi, Latin, Akkadian, Ancient Egyptian, Sumarian, Cuneiform, bonus due to intelligence speak german, ROMANI, Iraqi, swahili		

Jeremiah Grayson					
1st level smart hero with the linguist talent	
Jeremiah born into an extremely wealthy family, raised	
muchly by a nanny and the various maids.  This was	
very interesting because not one of them spoke english.  He made a game out of learning to speak there languages and translating for them by the age of 10.  He made it a goal of his to teach them all english as well which he finally accomplished this 
just as he entered college early at the age of 15.  			
Jeremiah was a certified genius when it came to languages he spoke 6 fluently and could also read write them as well.  After attending the College of Linguistics at Oxford he developed an interest in ancient languages and there root derivatives.  He always considered a new language a new challenge and he is running out of ancient languages to study.								
He holds authority figures for the most part at arms length, seeing them as he saw his parents as he grew up.  He is a very personable man and very likeable but he would prefer a new language to decipher then a night out on town. 

He thought signing up for the armed forces would get him places where he could not go to otherwise to find the information he needed to translate certain parts of languages never translated before or correcting	errors in others.  He has not made very many friends with his higher ranking officers but he has made several strides in fixing misconceptions and misrepresentations.  												
Jeremiah entered the US Army after a year of traveling the world after graduating Oxford.  He enlisted because he saw all the important discoveries were all being made by the guys in the military.  

He made it through boot camp and his first group of MT(military training)classes before he started getting bored.  When he finished the current set of classes he was taking he would meet the requirements to be a major in the Army.  Evidently all that college had something to do with this but he thought it likely also that the officers did not want a lowly private teaching them how to speak French or Spanish or Iraqi.  

Several weeks later he had graduated at the top of his class as usual and he had received his orders.  He was to teach the troops in Iraq how to talk to the locals.   He boarded his troop plane and tried to get some sleep on the 16 hour flight.  

He arrived in Iraq to be greeted by his assigned assistant, an Iraqi fellow who was also to be his guide.  The fellow told him of the classroom, which Jeremiah translated meant tent with windows, and that if he need anything just let him know.  

The next day he reported to his first day of rest of his tour, is the only way he could describe it.  He thought back as he walked to the tent about why he signed up again and kept thinking how big of an idiot he was to think that he would be allowed to do what he loved to do in the military.  As he got closer to the tent however he could make out in the desert heat and sand that a cleaned and pressed uniformed decorated the air force man standing guard on the classroom. 

Jeremiah taking him for nithing more then a guard walked up to him and tried to make small talk.  "You know I don't think they are going to blow an empty tent, do you?"  The Air Force lieutenant did not even seem to notice that there was a joke implied in the question and just handed Jeremiah the envelope he was entrusted to carry.  

"Eye Only" was emblazoned upon the outside as Jeremiah ripped it open to see what it might have inside.  

He read it through about four times before he looked up at the lieutenant,"Your serious?" Jeremiah looked at the man standing there waiting for the punch line.  After a moment Jeremiah realized there was no punchline.  "Ok, when do we leave" Jeremiah asked as he sighed and looked back at the letter and thought to himself "Colorado is a lot better place to be then Iraq."


----------



## Keia (Apr 28, 2003)

Knight Otu,

You character looks good.  The only obvious thing I see is Action Points.  I think your should have 19 [(5+6+6+7+7)*.60].



Everyone else,  Still waiting on a submisssions from *nuke261, jarval, and venus *and if anyone else is interested.

Keia

p.s.  The way things are racing forward, I think we'll be starting on next Wednesday (05/07/03).  Intro may be up before then.  I'll post links to everything here in the recruitment thread when I set them up.


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 28, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *The only obvious thing I see is Action Points.  I think your should have 19 [(5+6+6+7+7)*.60].
> *




Whoops.  

Forgot to change them. I'll do so in a moment. I think I also still have 3 language slots open from high intelligence.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 28, 2003)

*Lucus Fisher*
*Dedicated 4* Adventurer (Class skills: Climb, Swim. Feat: Personal Firearms Proficiency)

STR 14 (+2)
DEX 14 (+2)
CON 16 (+3)
INT 14 (+2)
WIS 17 (+3) (includes bonus stat point at 4th level)
CHA 12 (+1)


*Combat Stats:*
Base Attack Bonus: +3
Melee: +5 [+3 BAB, +2 STR]
Ranged: +5 [+3 BAB, +2 DEX]
Hit Points: 30 [6 + 4 + 4 + 4 (levels) + 12 (CON)]
Defense: 15 [10 + 2 (DEX) + 3 (Class)]
Initiative: +2 (+2 DEX)
Movement Rate: 30 feet

*Attacks per round:*
Winchester 94 (+5 to hit, 2d10 dmg, Rng 90 ft, RoF S, Magazine 6 int)
or Unarmed (+5 to hit,  1d4+2 dmg)
or Knife (+5 to hit, 1d4+2 dmg, Crit 19-20, Rng 10 ft)


*Action Points:* 15
*Reputation;* +2
*Wealth:* +10 [5 roll, +1 Occupation, +6 leveling, -2 purchases] (My working figure.  Adjust as necessary.)


*Saving Throws:*
Fort: +5 [+2 base, +3 CON]
Ref: +3 [+1 base, +2 DEX]
Will: +5 [+2 base, +3 WIS]


*Feats:*
Simple Weapon Proficiency (Free for Dedicated)
Personal Firearms Proficiency (bonus occupation feat)
Athletic (1st level feat)
Guide (1st level feat)
Track (bonus Dedicated feat)
Combat Martial Arts (3rd level feat)
Alertness (bonus Dedicated feat)


*Skills:*
Climb +11 (7 ranks, +2 STR, +2 Athletic)
Listen +14 (7 ranks, +3 WIS, +2 Alertness, +2 Aware)
Navigate +7 (3.5 ranks, +2 INT, +2 Guide)
Read/Write Spanish
Speak Spanish
Spot +14 (7 ranks, +3 WIS, +2 Alertness, +2 Aware)
Survival +15 (7 ranks, +3 WIS, +2 Guide, +3 Skill Emphasis)
Swim +11 (7 ranks, +2 STR, +2 Athletic)
Treat Injury +10 (7 ranks, +3 WIS)


*Talents:*
Skill Emphasis (Survival).
Aware +2.


*Gear:*
Backpack
- Climbing gear
- Compass
- Flashlight (standard)
- Portable stove
- Rope (150')
- Sleeping bag
- Tent (2-person dome)
- Trail rations (12)
Worn/Carried
- Casual clothes
- Winchester 94
- 40 .444 rounds

Total Weight Carried: 43.5 lb
Load: Light


*Current XP:*
Current:  6,000
Next Level: 10,000


-----------------------

Age: 26 
Height: 6' 1" 
Weight: 145 lb. 
Race: Caucasian 
Hair: Brown 
Eyes: Brown

Lucas Fisher, survival expert.  He's always been keen on the great outdoors, going camping and fishing trips with his father since he was able to walk.  During his youth he was something of a loner, as the majority of the kids attending his schools just weren't interested in spending time away from their TVs and CD players.  He's been making a living from his wilderness skills since leaving college, both teaching classes and having made two instructional videos.  He's now one of the better known experts in the field, and does consultancy work for the Army from time to time.

Lucas wants to be the best at what he does.  He's not reckless (you don't survive for long like that), but he's always pleased to be given a new challenge.  He tends to be uncomfortable with large groups of people, and doesn't make friends quickly.  Knowing how often your life can be dependant on the actions of your companions, he's slow to trust new people.

Standing tall at over 6 foot, Lucas looks like the outdoors type.  He's tanned and fit, with wrinkles on his forehead caused not by age or worry, but rather from squinting in bright sunlight.  His curly brown hair is cut short, and his eyes are a deeper brown.  He favours tough, practical clothing, in colours that don't show mud and dust.


-----------------------

"Mr Fisher?"  Lucas looks up from his notebook to see a man in Air Force uniform walking down the hallway towards him.

"Yes lieutenant, what can I do for you?"  Lucas asks, mildly curious.  The Army had used his skills from time to time, but this is the first occasion he's been contacted by the Air Force.

"I have a package for you, sir."  The lieutenant passes Lucas a folder.  Lucas arches an eyebrow in surprise at the words "Eyes Only" in red on the front cover.  "So you want me to read this now?"  He asks.  The lieutenant nods.  "Yes sir.  I'm responsible for this package, and I'll need to retrieve it once you have finished reading."

Opening the folder, Lucas leafs through the papers inside.  _What do they mean, a unique opportunity?  It's not like they're going to take me any place I haven't been already.  Still, the pay's pretty good..._ He thinks, pleased by the number in front of him.  _Colorado?  What the hell am I going to do in Colorado?_

"This seems a little vague, lieutenant.  I don't suppose you can give me any more details can you?"

"No sir."

_Helpful answer, as always._  Lucas flicks back through the folder.  _But you know you're going to take it._

"I'll take the job.  When do I leave?"

"You're booked on flight out tonight, sir."  The lieutenant passes over a plane ticket to Lucas as he takes back the folder, placing it back into his briefcase.

"Short notice.  If this is going to be a long-term assignment, I'll need someone to pick up some of my belongings for me.  But I expect you've got that covered as well?"

"Yes sir."

Lucas watches the lieutenant walk away, mulling over his new employment.  _Damn, if that isn't the weirdest job offer I've ever had.  I just hope I've not made a big mistake..._


----------



## Gurdjieff (Apr 28, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Knight Otu,
> 
> You character looks good.  The only obvious thing I see is Action Points.  I think your should have 19 [(5+6+6+7+7)*.60].
> 
> ...





It's coming =] Had a couple of busy days [yesterday D&D, today work, same thing for tomorrow]  so I'll have it finished for sure by wednesday, but I'll try to have it done sooner.


----------



## Keia (Apr 28, 2003)

Venus said:
			
		

> *It's coming =] Had a couple of busy days [yesterday D&D, today work, same thing for tomorrow]  so I'll have it finished for sure by wednesday, but I'll try to have it done sooner. *




No worries.  I'll probably be finalizing my decisions by Fri/Sat, so Wednesday should be fine.


Jarval,

Looked the character and background over.  I liked the character concept.  Everything looks fine numbers-wise.

Keia


----------



## Jarval (Apr 28, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Jarval,
> 
> Looked the character and background over.  I liked the character concept.  Everything looks fine numbers-wise.*



Glad you like it   Sorry about the delay in getting my character up, I had a pretty busy couple of days over the weekend.


----------



## kid A (Apr 29, 2003)

Hey, this looks great, I'd love to play.  I'll send a character in a  day or two.


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 29, 2003)

Not my daddy's Stargate?  Good, then you won't mind if I rock the boat a little...

*CRAIG RUSSELL DURANT* 
Fast 1/Strong 3/Navy SEAL 2

STR   14  +2
DEX   16  +3
CON  14  +2
INT    12  +1
WIS   12  +1
CHA   10  +0



STARGATE COMMAND

TO:  GENERAL GEORGE S. HAMMOND II
RECRUITMENT PROFILE: COMMANDER CRAIG RUSSELL DURANT, USN
ATTACHMENTS:  FILE PHOTO (1)

As per your request, this office entered into an investigation of Commander Durant as a possible Stargate team leader.  To begin with, the Secretary of the Navy was embarrassed to release his files to us.  After reviewing the files and conducting interviews with some of Durant’s past commanders, it is highly understandable why.

It is hard to comprehend how Durant ever got his own command, much less how he was able to build one of the nation’s top anti-terrorist units.  The man is one disaster after the next.  He has a long history of getting his way by using physical force on his fellow soldiers and even his superiors!  There are documented cases of Durant assaulting officers of the Navy, on four occasions.  There have been several charges of theft, fraud and insubordination.  The Navy Investigative Service has attempted to have Durant court-martialed, more than once.  These proceedings have always been halted under mysterious circumstances, that no one seems able to explain.
Durant appears to view military protocol and chain of command as an option.  He has a regular habit of disregarding direct orders, simply because he chooses to.  He has even ran his own missions without any authorization but his own.

Off the record, we have learned Durant has a possible alcohol problem.  He has become rowdy and uncontrollable at several diplomatic functions due to his lack of control.  There is also an unwritten order, within the Navy, that Durant no longer be granted access to any of the special operations teams he has been a part of in the past.  His reckless demeanor will no longer be tolerated by that community and they do not want him to set any kinds of examples with the younger men in the ranks.

Overall, it is the opinion of this office that bringing Commander Durant into this program would be a monumental mistake.  Politically alone, being associated with him could destroy everything.   Commander Craig R. Durant should not be considered for ANY position within this organization. 

REQUEST DENIED 




General Hammond,
    Don't let this guy pass us by.  This is the best man for the job.  
   Colonel O'Neil



It was a clear, crisp morning as Commander Craig Durant stepped from the doorway of his cargo plane.  He stopped to stretch his legs after the long plane flight from Europe.  _I can’t believe it has been a year since I have been back in the states, _ thought Durant to himself.  He looked out across the field of planes and troops, all busy with their assignments.  “I won’t have to deal with that anymore,” he laughed.  No, Craig Durant knew he was at the end of his career.  This little trip overseas had only prolonged that.  Great Britain and Israel had put together a joint anti-terrorist unit and both insisted that the United States should send Durant to aid them.  Of course it didn’t hurt that the founders of the new unit and Durant had been friends since the beginnings of their careers in special forces.  It is good to have friends.  But Durant knew he had worn out his welcome in the Navy.  They didn’t care how much he had done for them, they wanted nothing more to do with his actions.

As Durant began his climb down the stairs he noticed an Air Force Lieutenant, standing beside a staff car, a few feet from the stairs.  He briefly wondered if he could convince the officer he was a photo journalist and pass by.  He certainly looked much more the part than Navy Commander.  Dressed in a turtleneck sweater, tactical vest, khaki cargo pants, brown boots, past the shoulder hair and a scraggly goatee, he looked anything but military.  Can’t look like a soldier when you are hunting bad guys in their own back yard.  “Nah, might as well get this over with,” he sighed.  As he ended his descent, setting his duffel bags on the ground, he greeted the officer.  “Morning, L-T.  What can I do for the Air Farce today.”  He tried not to let his smirk grow into a smile.  

The Lieutenant simply replied with, “Commander Durant.” And handed him a folder with a “Top Secret” color tab and “Eyes Only” stamped across it.  That certainly got his attention.  “Well at least he’s not here to arrest me,” he thought.  “At least I don’t think so.”  With that Commander Durant read the enclosed letter.  Then read it again.

“This is different,” he muttered.  He had heard rumors of a secret Air Force Project in Colorado, but never anything solid.  He had always figured it was some no-big-deal experimental plane thing like at Area 51 and Wright Patterson.  Hell, some people even said Colonel Jack O’Neil was running it, but Jack was supposed to have killed himself after his boy died.  How do these rumors ever get started.  But why did the Air Force want him.  Was this some trap to try and set him up as a spy from the Navy to the Air Force?  Seemed pretty elaborate.  Well it wasn’t like anyone else was knocking down his door to work with him.  _Might as well see what the Air Force is trying to hide out there_, he thought.  And that kind of paycheck was worth it alone.

“Alright, Lieutenant.  Looks like my plane trips aren’t over for the day.”  With that said, Craig Durant climbed into the car to begin another adventure.  “And don’t forget to get my bags, too.”


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2003)

Making Char up and sending it in now.  Just noticed this, and it looks pretty damn kewl.  I love stargate, I love Gaming.  Good combo.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2003)

Nikki Josephine, Female Charismatic Hero 3/Negotiator 1
Occupation : Law Enforcement(+1 Diplomacy+Intimidate, Personal Firearms Feat)
Age : 21

Str: 10 (2 Points)
Dex: 16 (8 Points, +1 LVL)
Con: 12 (4 Points)
Int: 14 (6 Points)
Wis: 14 (6 Points)
Cha: 18 (16 Points)

Def: 14 HP: 21

Rep: 3
BAB: 1
Attacks:
 +6 to hit, 2d6 damage (Glock 17)
 +7 to hit, 2d6+1 damage (Glock 17 within 10 M)

Saves: Fort: +5 Ref: +5 Will: +4
Init: +3

AP: 15

Talents/Class Skills: Fast Talk, Charm(+3 to Bluff, Diplomacy, Gather Information, Intimidate, and Gamble vs males), Conceal Motive(+1 to rolls vs Sense Motive)


Skills(Total/ranks): 
Bluff(+13/6), Diplomacy(+17/7), Gather Information(+11/7), Spot(+7/3), Intimidate(+14/7), Knowledge:Behavioural Sciences(+9/7), Profession:Mediator(+9/7), Listen(+7/3), Gamble (+14/5)

Languages(Speak,Read+Write): English, French

Feats: Simple Weapons Prof(start), Personal Firearms Prof(Occupation), W.Focus(Glock), Alertness, Trustworty(Bonus), Point Blank Shot

Concept:
Nikki Josephine is a 21 year old Military mediator who moved here from france when she was 9.  She has a reputation for being able to do the near impossible, such as selling ice to Eskimos, convincing pro boxers to become pacifists, and talking countless people out of doing stupid things.  She started when she was just a young girl, joining the Debate team at her High school at an early age, making it to the state finals her first year, and winning the next 3.  After graduating, she decided to join the police services as a mediator, and her abilities have since gotten her noticed by a lot of people in high places, which is exactly what she was hoping for.

Motivation:
Nikki's an ambitious woman who believes there's more to the world than meets the eye, and wants to talk her way into a position where she can find out what it is, and eventually affect the course of human history with her gift of gab.

Receival of the Letter:
Nikki Josephine was walking away from the first national bank of New York, rubbing her neck, whenv she saw a young man in a military uniform asking around for someone.  After having just finished with 4 hours of grueling negotiations trying to get a gang of thugs to not shoot anyone, she was tired and didn't quite want to know what he wanted, but something inside of her said that she should talk to him.

"Excuse me miss, are you Nikki Josephine?" He asked in a clipped tone.
The young woman slowly took off her vest now that the crisis was over as she eyed him, finaly responding as she stowed it back into her bag.  "Yeah, that's me.  What can I do for you?"

Without responding, the young man held out a sealed envelope to her.

'Finally' Nikki thought as she opened the letter and scanned it briefly... Yes, it was an 'invitation' to Fort Collins, and it said to respond immediately to the Lt who had delivered it.  "The answer's yes" She said to the man without even thinking about it... what was there to think about, when this may be what she was waiting for all along?  "I'll be on the flight tonight, I only have a few things to take care of." She told the man, stowing the ticket in a safe inside pocket. "Anything else?" she asked him as she heaved her bag into the back seat of her car.


----------



## Keia (Apr 29, 2003)

Man, you guys aren't making it easy on me.  That's great.

Nuke261,
The concept is definitely ummm, . . . interesting, and I like the character sheet you e-mailed, everything looked pretty good there.  I've got to 'run the numbers' on it but I didn't see anything out of whack.

Jemal,
Thanks, I'm hoping it will play out as cool.  I've been wanting to do this for a couple of years - now I think I've got the system, info, and background to make it all work.  

Character looks good, bringing a negotiator into the team definitely doesn't hurt.  Nice touch being French, originally too.  I let you know where things stand and my selections by Sunday.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Apr 29, 2003)

As noted in the change in the title, I've already selected four of the members of the SG-1 team.  I'll be sending e-mails privately to those four over the next day or so to flesh out backgrounds and work on detailed info.

I don't need any more linguists or diplomatic types.  I've made my selections for those already.

For those still submitting, keep up the great work.  You're making my job very difficult - and that's great.

Keia


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 29, 2003)

I've edited the 3 language slots from my Int bonus into my character post (Speak and Read/Write Italian, and Read/Write Ancient Hebrew).


----------



## Keia (Apr 29, 2003)

Knight Otu,

Got it.  Thanks!!

Keia


----------



## MadThinker (Apr 29, 2003)

*Stargate SG1 game.*

I am interested in playing a medic in your upcoming game. I will post my character as soon as I can(a day or two).


----------



## Keia (May 1, 2003)

Ok team,

I've notified the first four applicants of their selection for the team.  And now it's time to let the rest of you know so we can get started.  And the results are:

Craig Durant (nuke261) - 6th - military, possible team leader.
Jeremiah Grayson (calim) - 1st - language specialist.
Leonard Campbell (fanog) - 5th - liason/diplomat.
Lorelai Nguyen (kitanavorr) - 3rd - Scientist.

Congratulations to those who have made it so far.  This is the last call for characters.  Friday afternoon I will post the remaining positions and open the threads for posting.

Who knows, we might even get a prologue . . . 

Keia


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 1, 2003)

Rylee Fallon was born and raised on a sizeable lot of land in Ireland.  The farming on the land was not great, a problem that was compounded by seasons of poor weather and the occasional bad crop decisions.  As a result, it was not uncommon for her family to supplement their meager food stores by hunting in the woods surrounding the farm for meat; selling the animal furs kept them from living in total poverty.

Her parents were sympathizers of the IRA, and helped the militant group in any way that they could.  Most often, this help took the form of providing a safe haven for its soldiers, either within the farm house, or out in the forest, where they used their survival skills to help the terrorists to survive.  On more than one occasion, Rylee was sent out into the forest with the members of the IRA; it was easier to explain her absence for months at a time.

Her last job with the IRA consisted of hiding a militant by the name of Frederick McBride, who had built a number of bombs for the IRA.  He was a disgusting man, and though Rylee had to help him survive, she felt no obligation to spend more time with him than she had to.  As a result, she spent most of her time as far as she could get from him, tracking, hunting, and scavenging for food.  Unused to being alone, Frederick amused himself by leaving the forest to terrorize the livestock of neighboring farms, secure in the knowledge no one knew where he was.  The local farmers, however, did not take to his antics, and called the local police.  They were easily able to track Frederick to his hiding spot, but had no idea he was even receiving help from Rylee because she was so much better at concealing her tracks.  Rylee herself had no idea that Frederick had been arrested until after she returned to camp later that evening.  Terrified of what the IRA would do to her for her failure, she went into hiding.

When the police realized who they had, they turned Frederick over to the British Special Forces.  During interrogation, Frederick broke, naming a number of ranking members of the IRA, and identifying the Fallon farm as a haven for terrorists.  When the special forces arrived to make arrests, a gun fight broke out, killing a number of people, military and militant alike.  Among the dead were Rylee’s parents.

After spending several months in the forest, Rylee gathered the courage to return home.  It did not take long for her to discover what had happened there.  She realized that she could no longer stay in Ireland, so she sold the family farm and fled to the United States.  Once in the United States, she began making her living by teaching survival skills, mostly to the weekend campers who vacationed in the Catskills, but occasionally to army and air force personnel.  Once she had enough money, she bought a small cabin high up in the mountains, so far away from civilization that no one hears the occasional rounds exchanged with the assassins sent by the IRA.  In fact, she had almost mistook that sharply dressed Lieutenant for an assassin…

Rylee Fallon
5th level character (4 Dedicated/1 Soldier)

STR:  14 (6)
DEX: 14 (6) 
CON: 14 (6) 
INT: 16 (6) (15 base +1 at 4th)
WIS: 14 (6) 
CHA: 12 (4) 


Talents: 
Skill Emphasis: Survival
Aware

Hit points: 40    Defense: 16

Speed: 30 ft
Initiative: +2
BAB: +3
Reputation: +2
Melee: +5
Ranged: +5
Saves:
Fort: + 6
Ref: + 4
Will: + 4

Languages (Read/Write & Speak)
Gaelic
English

Action points: 5 + 6 + 6 + 7 + 7 =  19 total 

Occupation: Military
Bonus Feat: Personal Fire Arms
Bonus class skills: Hide, Move Silently
Wealth bonus: +1

Skills:
Craft (Pharmaceutical): 3 ranks + 3 (Int) + 2 (Medical Expert) = 8
Hide: 8 ranks + 2(dex) + 2 (Stealthy) = 12
Knowledge: Current Events: 4 ranks + 3 (Int) = 7
Knowledge: Tactics: 7 ranks + 3 (int) = 10
Knowledge: Earth and Life Sciences: 7 ranks + 3 (int) = 10
Listen: 8 ranks + 2 (wis) = 10
Move silently: 8 ranks + 2 (dex) + 2 (Stealthy) = 12
Navigate: 3 ranks + 3 (Int) + 2 (Guide feat) = 8
Spot: 7 ranks + 2 (wis) = 9
Survival: 8 ranks + 2 (wis) + 3 (Skill Emphasis) + 2 (Guide feat) =15
Treat Injury: 4 ranks + 2 (wis) + 2 (Medical Expert) = 8

Feats:
Guide 
Personal Firearms Proficiency 
Point Blank Shot 
Track 
Weapon Focus 
Stealthy
Medical Expert

Rylee Fallon was in the process of resetting a trap when she heard the sound of an approaching car.  This far away from civilization, there were only two types of people who would try to negotiate the treacherous mountain roads in a car- people who had gotten really lost, or people who were looking for her.  Biting her lower lip, she reached down to pick up the Winchester 94 rifle that she never left home without, and began quietly scooting forward, staying low to the ground.  A few feet in front of her was a ridge that she could use to get a closer look at her visitors.

Once on the ledge, it was easy to see the car.  Clearly they were having trouble on the winding road, and had to come to a complete stop when they reached a heavy log that she had rolled out onto the road a few days earlier… to deter any visitors.  In a kneeling position, Rylee took aim with her rifle, waiting to see just who was driving the car, and ready to shoot if it was who she thought it was.  

It was a sharply dressed officer who stepped out of the car, definitely not one of the ones she had been expecting.  Lowering her gun, she regarded the military man for a moment, before the writing on the door of the car caught her eye.  “U. S. Air Force?  Must be lost,” she muttered to herself, with a shake of her head.  Scooting away from the edge, she descended the ridge, intending to help the officer move the log and send him on his way.

“Rylee Fallon?” he asked as she emerged from the trees.  She immediately paused, regarding him suspiciously and tightening the grip on her rifle.  Maybe this was a trick?  “I am,” she confirmed warily.  He regarded the rifle for a moment, and then held out a sealed envelope to her.  After a moment’s hesitation she moved forward a few paces to retrieve it.  Eyeing him warily, she then started to retreat.

“Wait, I need to take that envelope back, along with your answer,” The officer protested, starting to move after her.

“I’m just going over here,” Rylee responded, as she ducked into cover behind a tree.  The officer stopped where he was, and after making sure that he was not going anywhere, she opened the envelope, and began to read.  “Fort Collins?”  she muttered, “Where the hell is Fort Collins?”  Still, what the letter suggested sounded interesting, even if it did not go into detail.  Why not?  It beat hanging around here, waiting to get shot.

“Sure, I’ll go,” she said at last, emerging from behind the tree to return the letter to the officer, “Lemme just get my stuff.”  Without another word, she turned and went back into the woods, where she had left her backpack, near the trap.  Hoisting it onto her back, she returned to the car, and tossed the backpack and rifle in the backseat.  “Now… let’s see about getting that log out of the way”


----------



## Fanog (May 1, 2003)

Leonard Campbell, Liason/Diplomat (Cha2/Ded3)

Leonard Campbell is a liaison officer for the U.S. Army. He’s bit of a cynic, but he loves doing his job and is fiercely devoted to it. His position is the result of a compromise between him and his father, General Campbell. From early age, it was imprinted upon Leonard by his father that he too should join the army to serve his country. Leonard didn’t really fancy a carrier of fighting, being much more interested in exploration and in foreign cultures. His father allowed him to study Cultural Anthropology under the condition that Leonard would take the position of liaison officer after completing his study. Not being prepared to face his father and pay for his own education, Leonard accepted.

After completing his study, Leonard went through boot camp and was quickly given rank. Since then, he has been away from the country on numerous missions. In most cases, he was responsible for keeping contact with the local populace. He has also had the position of quartermaster on several mission, mostly due to his good relationship with the local populace and authorities, and his knack for getting things arranged. His longest missions have been in the former Yugoslavia and in Afghanistan, during which his knack for languages and expertise in foreign cultures have helped him a lot. 

After returning early from his latest mission, Leonard came home to see his wife in intimate contact with another man. He had met Jennifer in college, and the two had known they were destined for each other ever since. He was often away on missions, but she also had an active carrier in archeology. They didn’t see each other much, but they did have an understanding, or so Leonard thought... He exploded at seeing her with another and nearly assaulted him. Confused and hurt, he left the house to take some time to think. A few days later, he went back, but found that Jennifer had left. He tried to come in contact with her, but it seemed like she had vanished from the face or the earth, and didn’t want to be found. 

Leonard wanted to forget her as soon as possible, and concentrated fully on his work. He tried to escape by signing up for even more missions, hoping that the multitude of different cultures would make him forget his home in the U.S., where he once lived with Jennifer. He does't have anything that binds him anymore, and he’s more then happy to leave it all behind, especially if it means going into countries and societies where he hasn't previously been.


Leonard was a bit suspicious at the officer who came to see him. Something told him that this wasn’t about an ordinary mission, and these hunches of him were usually correct. He looked at the man, but the blank look on his face didn’t tell Leonard anything. The man simply handed Leonard an envelope.

Leonard took it, and noticed the "Eyes only".
_So this is indeed something out of the ordinary. Interesting... Well, let’s see what they've got planned._

Leonard greedily opened the envelope, pulling out the paper inside, along with a plane ticket. At seeing this, he was pretty anxious to read what was in store for him.

_Hmm, a 'secret' mission, he? Great, not knowing what I’m getting myself into. Well, at least they give me a chance to say no._ He made a wry smile at this thought. He already knew he was a sucker and that he’d accept. His superiors should know that too, by now, he thought...

_So, not much information, but let’s focus on what is in there. It seems like they need me because of my expertise and knowledge. Well, that probably means that we are getting in a sticky situation. Would this be the same that the others were called for? It must be really big then. "...could greatly benefit from someone with your specific expertise", seems like it could be of interest -- China maybe? Ah, who cares. It’s big, it's away from here, and they want me._

Leonard looks at the officer across from him, and holds up the still unopened plane ticket. "So, this is a one-way ticket, right?" His voice shows that he didn't really expect an answer, and neither cares particularly for it. He puts the letter back in the envelope, but leaves the plane ticket out. He stands up and hands the envelope to the officer, putting the ticket in his jacket.

"Yeah, I'm in. I assume we're leaving right now...?"



Str 12, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 17.
Occupation: Military (class skills: Drive, Survival. feat: Personal Firearms Proficiency) 

BAB +3; AC 15 (Defense +3); Hit points 29
Action Points 19; Reputation +3
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +2, Will +4

*Feats:*
Personal Firearms Proficiency
Simple Weapons Proficiency
Armor Proficiency (Light)
Educated (+2 Kn. Tactics, Kn. Behavioural Science)
Trustworthy (+2 Diplomacy, Gather Information)
Point Blank Shot
Alertness (+2 Spot, Listen)

*Talents:*
Charm (male), +2 bonus to Cha-based skills when dealing with person of chosen gender.
Empathy, +3 bonus to interaction skills after observing for 1 minute.
Intuition, 3/day. Will Save (DC 15) to get a feeling for a situation.

*Skills:* (Cha. 45 points, Ded. 21 points)
Bluff +9, Craft (visual art) +4, Diplomacy +13, Drive +4, Gather Information +11, Intimidate +5, Kn. (Behavioural sciences) +12, Kn. (Business) +4, Kn. (History) +4, Kn. (Streetwise) +4, Kn. (Tactics) +6, Listen +5, Read/Write Languages 1, Sense Motive +10, Spot +7, Survival +4, Speak Languages 3, Treat Injury +3

Speak Languages: English, French, Spanish, Serbo-Kroatian, Arabic
Read/Write Languages : English, French, Arabic

*Personal Possessions:* (in addition to standard issue equipment)
Drawing/notebook and pencils
Digital camera
Wedding ring
High-quality Swiss army knife (MC+1, gift from father upon joining the army)
Knife
Undercover vest
Pathfinder .22 revolver, in concealing leg holster, with ammo
Flashlight, Standard
Search-and-Rescue Kit


----------



## Keia (May 2, 2003)

Dark Nemesis,

Thanks for posting the character here as well.  Everything looks good and I'm making final decisions on Friday afternoon on the remaining spots.



Fanog,

Welcome aboard.  I like the picture.  I saw that movie and when you talk in character I'm gonna be thinking Owen Wilson's voice.  Too cool.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 2, 2003)

Lorelai Nguyen, Assistant Professor of Systems Engineering, Cornell University
_Smart Heroine 3
Academic[Computer Use, Decipher Script, Knowledge (technology)]_

*Allegiance:* Her motivations, Herself
*Age:* 19
*Gender:* female
*Height:* 5'6"
*Weight:* 110 lbs
*Eyes:* dark brown
*Hair:* long black with brown/gold/red highlights
*Skin:* lightly tanned

*STR:* 14
*DEX:* 16
*CON:* 14
*INT:* 18
*WIS:* 14
*CHA:* 12

*Hit Dice:* 1d6 + 2
*HP:* 20
*Defense:* 19
*Initiative:* +3
*BAB:* +1
*Melee:* +3
*Ranged:* +4
*Speed:* 30’

*FORT:* +4
*REFL:* +5
*WILL:* +3

*REP:* +1
*AP:* 19
*Wealth:* ?

*Class Abilities:* Savant(Computer Use), Linguist

*Feats:* 
1st Level: Simple Weapons Proficiency, Skill Emphasis (Computer Use), Proficiency (Personal Fire Arms Proficiency)
2nd Level: Gearhead
3rd Level: Combat Martial Arts

*Skills:* 52+26=78
Computer Use +20 / 6
Craft (chemical) +7 / 2
Craft (electronic) +11 / 6
Craft (mechanical) +11 / 6
Craft (pharmaceutical) +6 / 1
Decipher Script +12 / 6
Demolitions +11 / 6
Disable Device +11 / 6
Investigate +6 / 1
Knowledge:
- _Behavioral Sciences_ +6 / 1
- _History_ +6 / 1
- _Earth and Life Sciences_ +11 / 6
- _Physical Sciences_ +11 / 6
- _Technology_ +12 / 6
Profession (Professor) +3 / 1
Repair +11 / 6
Research +11 / 6
Read/Write Language 4 (Vietnamese, Arabic, Latin, German)
Speak Language 1 (Japanese)

*Languages:* English, Vietnamese, Latin, Arabic, German

*Equipment:*
*Digital camera* 0.5 lbs, DC 14
*Computer, notebook (4 upgrades)* 5 lbs, DC 31, +4 to computer use

_More equipment to come later when we figure out what we get_


Character Initiation

The chalk made her sneeze.

Buildings full of technology, first-rate engineering students participating in cutting-edge experiments all over the engineering quad, high-tech gadgets such as the smart-boards, the soccer robot...and they stick her in a classroom with huge chalkboards, fat chalk pieces and erasers that sorely needed to be dusted off.

Lorelai twitched her nose but it was no use.  The sound echoed, a high-pitched squeaky reverberation that interrupted her lecture right at the best part.  Dangling her students in the middle of an explanation on quarks and the flavors there of, how could they not stay to hear the rest?  The sound of books slamming shut, snoring ceasing its echo, and students rustling impatiently informed her that it was time to let them go.  The muons would have to wait until Wednesday.

It took her the better part of ten minutes to make her way back to her office, a little closet situated in the coldest part of Upson.  The door creaked as she shoved it open and let it slam behind her.  Dumping her bag and mail onto her desk, she sunk herself into her favorite old leather desk chair to sift through everything that had dropped her in her in the two hours she had been teaching class.

That was when the knock came.

_Ugh, not another student…_

“Come in!” she called out with a tired sigh and tried to put an upbeat smile on her face.  The expression quickly changed to something else when instead of grungy college student, a sharply dressed Air Force officer stepped through.  Almost immediately Loreli regretted not trying to make herself even more presentable this morning.

The man was _cute_.

“Lorelai Nguyen?” he spoke, eyeing the young woman who looked more like a college student than a professor sitting behind the desk.

“Yes, um…did you…did you need something?” she answered, slightly flustered as she self-consciously brushed back her hair and patted down her clothes.  Her brows arched slightly when he placed an envelope into her hands. “What’s this?  I mean…I know it’s a letter,” she amended, blushing slightly as she started to tear it open.  “But oh…nevermind.”

A strange way to deliver an envelope (not that she was going to complain), and even stranger letter inside.  What the hell?  Can it possibly be more cryptic?  Her expert eyes analyzed the text, the paper, the envelope.  Whoever had sent it certainly knew what they were doing.  The wording though…something about it tickled her curiosity.

If this was for real…it was certainly going to be something amazing.  Everything about it sounded quite mysterious…it was definitely something unexpected…perhaps a black project?  But it was an odd way to ask.

Glancing up, she realized the officer was still standing there patiently.  “Oh…um…you can go now…you know, dismissed and all that.”  _Unless you’re single and want to go out with me…you are just so cute…geez, Lorelai, you need to get out more often_.  

“Ma’am, I am ordered to await your response…your final response.”

“Final…?”

“Final.”

Was he serious?  Oh god, he was.  Final response?  Based on just this piece of paper and a cute officer standing in front of her?

Tapping the edge of the letter against her lips, her mind began to whirl with the possibilities, weighing and analyzing the letter’s text.  Could she just step away on some wild goose-chase just at the brink of tenure?

What the hell…interesting things never happened to people who didn’t take a risk or two.

“Tell whoever sent you, Lorelai Nguyen is on her way.”

Pause.

“Would you like some tea or something?  I know this great café just down the road…”


----------



## Vardeman (May 2, 2003)

Where's a good place to find photos?  I'm thinking maybe Ding Chavez from Clear & Present Danger.

V


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 2, 2003)

Vardeman said:
			
		

> *Where's a good place to find photos?  I'm thinking maybe Ding Chavez from Clear & Present Danger.
> 
> V *




here's a good place to find pictures: http://us.imdb.com/


----------



## Vardeman (May 2, 2003)

> here's a good place to find pictures: http://us.imdb.com/




Sigh, but no headshots of Ding (Raymond Cruz).

V


----------



## Keia (May 2, 2003)

For those of you already admitted into the game there are a few additional details about your characters that I would like to have to flesh out the characters.

1) Nationality
2) Current residence (City, State, Country)
3) Current work
4) Religion (just in generalities)
5) Allegiance
6) A list of languages spoken (and from what i.e.
intelligence bonus, academic, etc.)
7) A list of languages written

I'm creating a thread in the Rogue's Gallery to clear things up here.  

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=49604

For those already in, post your characters there in final form.  If you can copy the format used by Kitana, there's an *extra 750 xps * to start for those that do.

Thanks,
Keia


----------



## kid A (May 2, 2003)

*Andreev Josef Ilianov* 
Nationality: Russian
Agency Affiliation: Independent Contractor (ex-Russian Air Force, ex-RSA)
Age: 41
Skills: 
1)	Engineering: Aeronautical, Astronautical, and Mechanical – Schooled at Russian Cosmonaut Training Center
2)	Aerospace Technology – Schooled at Russian Cosmonaut Training Center
3)	Weapons Training – Qualified during service with Russian Military, and re-qualified when in service of Russian Air Force and USAF
4)	Piloting – Can pilot many vehicles and has a knack for intuitively figuring out vehicles he doesn’t know

Background

Ever since his birth, Andreev Ilianov has dreamed of the stars.  Born in 1962, he was 7 years old when he witnessed the U.S land on the moon.  Stars in his eyes, he enlisted into the Russian Air Force at age 18, where he excelled in piloting, aeronautics and mechanics.  After four years of service, Andreev was invited to attend the Russian Cosmonaut Training Center, where he studied Aeronautical and Astronautical Engineering as well as Aerospace Technology.  During this time, he worked very closely with the Russian Space Administration and Russian Military.  Upon graduation in 1990, he began his service with the Russian Space Administration, but with the collapse of the Soviet Union in 1991, the RSA began to lose funding.  Despite the dwindling program, Andreev managed to continue working with the RSA and Russian Military, and finally realized his dreams of going to the stars!  He piloted a Russian Launch in 1993, and then again in 1995 to spearhead the reconfiguration of the MIR Space Station to dock U.S. Space Shuttles.  Unfortunately, due to the Russian Government’s gradual halting of the MIR Station’s funding, Andreev officially left the RSA at the end of 1995.  He took residence in the U.S., attaining his citizenship and establishing himself as a consultant with NASA.  In addition, he has freelanced as an independent contractor, and has worked on several joint projects with the USAF, RSA, and the British Ministry of Space.

Letter

After a long day at the Kennedy Space Center, Andreev walks to his car to head back to his apartment to get, he hopes, a decent night’s sleep for a change.  He realizes, however, at the sight of a USAF Lieutenant standing by his car, that it is going to be an even longer night than he expected.  The Lieutenant hands him a packet with the labels “Top Secret” and “Eyes Only,” detailing a “chance to pursue your lifetime goals in a unique opportunity.”  Andreev had heard rumors around NASA of a top-secret American project, and in fact, several of his colleagues had been selected for it.  He had even had dinner with an old colleague, and although she was reluctant to give any details, she maintained that it was the opportunity of a lifetime, and that she hoped that someday Andreev himself would be summoned.  Andreev very much doubted this, due to his nationality and the prejudices held to this very day, but here he was, looking at this letter inviting him to pursue his lifetime goals.  Included with the letter was a note from a Commander Craig Russell Durant, instructing Andreev to meet with him prior to his flight to Colorado.  

Andreev remembered his run-in with Durant back in 1987, while he was attending a military conference in Moscow concerning joint NASA and RSA efforts in space exploration.  Durant and his team had been assigned to anti-terrorist detail, as the U.S. military was still wary of the Soviet Union, and wanted nothing happening to their astronauts and scientists.  Durant looked bored out of his skull.  In the evening of the second day at the conference, he saw Durant at a local bar, and he bought him a drink.  It was then that they discovered their mutual love for good Russian Vodka and they spent the rest of the night drinking and trading tales of their early military careers during the Cold War.  

Andreev, nervous and excited about the possibilities indicated by the letter, hurried home to contact Commander Durant.  As he was changing for his meeting, he made a mental note to remember a bottle of his best Vodka from his private stash to take to the meeting…

STR   12/+1
DEX   16/+3
CON   14/+2
INT   16/+3
WIS   12/+1
CHA   12/+1


Hope you like...


----------



## Nuke261 (May 2, 2003)

Keia
I posted Commander Durant in the Rogue's Gallery.  I did not list equipment, I will email you a list for approval first, if that is ok.  Unless you want us to wait and see what we are issued and go from there.

By the way everyone, I think our group is looking REAL good!!!

I can not wait to get started!!!


----------



## kid A (May 2, 2003)

* Andreev Josef Ilianov *
Fast Hero 3 / Infiltrator 2
Adventurer [Spot, Knowledge - Technology, Personal Firearms Proficiency]

*Age:* 41
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 6'0"
*Weight:* 190
*Eyes:* Blue
*Hair:* Gray
*Skin:* White

*Nationality:* Russian (American citizen)
*Current Residence:* Orlando, Florida
*Current Work:* NASA Consultant, Independant Contractor
*Religion:* Atheist
*Allegiances:* Specifically, whatever organization provides him with work.  In a broader sense, whatever he does is for the sake of science and discovery - for the advancement and betterment of mankind.

*STR*: 12
*DEX*: 16
*CON*: 14
*INT*: 16
*WIS*: 12
*CHA*: 11

*Hit Dice:* 8 + 4d8 + 10
*hp:* 42
*Defense:* 19 (10 Base + 3 Dex + 6 Class)
*Initiative:* +3
*BAB:* +3;
*- Melee:* +4
*- Ranged:* +6
*Speed:* 30'

*FORT:* +3 (1 Base + 2 Con)
*REFL:* +8 (5 Base + 3 Dex)
*WILL:* +2 (1 Base + 1 Will)

*REP:* +2
*AP:* 20
*WEALTH:*

*Class Talents:*
_- Evasion (Fast 1)
- Uncanny Dodge (Fast 3)_

*Feats:*
1st level
_- Simple Weapons Proficiency
- Personal Firearms Proficiency
- Vehicle Expert
- Aircraft Operation - Spacecraft_
2nd level
_- Point Blank Shot_
3rd level
_- Heroic Surge _

*Skills:*
Craft (mechanical) +9 / 6
Disable Device +8 / 5
Drive +13 / 8 (Vehicle Expert +2, Included)
Escape Artist +8 / 5
Hide +5 / 2
Investigate +8 / 5
Knowledge:
_- Streetwise _+4 / 1
_- Technology _+7 / 4
Listen +5 / 4
Move Silently +5 / 3
Pilot +13 / 8 (Vehicle Expert +2, Included)
Search +8 / 5
Spot +13 / 8 (Sweep +4 circumstance bonus  out to 30’ – included)
Tumble +8 / 5

*Languages:*
Spoken Languages
_- Russian, English, German_
Written Languages
_- Russian, English_

*Equipment:* (in addition to standard issue equipment)
- Bottle of Russian Vodka


*Introduction*
Ever since his birth, Andreev Ilianov has dreamed of the stars. Born in 1962, he was 7 years old when he witnessed the U.S land on the moon. Stars in his eyes, he enlisted into the Russian Air Force at age 18, where he excelled in piloting, aeronautics and mechanics. After four years of service, Andreev was invited to attend the Russian Cosmonaut Training Center, where he studied Aeronautical and Astronautical Engineering as well as Aerospace Technology. During this time, he worked very closely with the Russian Space Administration and Russian Military. Upon graduation in 1990, he began his service with the Russian Space Administration, but with the collapse of the Soviet Union in 1991, the RSA began to lose funding. Despite the dwindling program, Andreev managed to continue working with the RSA and Russian Military, and finally realized his dreams of going to the stars! He piloted a Russian Launch in 1993, and then again in 1995 to spearhead the reconfiguration of the MIR Space Station to dock U.S. Space Shuttles. Unfortunately, due to the Russian Government’s gradual halting of the MIR Station’s funding, Andreev officially left the RSA at the end of 1995. He took residence in the U.S., attaining his citizenship and establishing himself as a consultant with NASA. In addition, he has freelanced as an independent contractor, and has worked on several joint projects with the USAF, RSA, and the British Ministry of Space.

*The Letter*
After a long day at the Kennedy Space Center, Andreev walks to his car to head back to his apartment to get, he hopes, a decent night’s sleep for a change. He realizes, however, at the sight of a USAF Lieutenant standing by his car, that it is going to be an even longer night than he expected. The Lieutenant hands him a packet with the labels “Top Secret” and “Eyes Only,” detailing a “chance to pursue your lifetime goals in a unique opportunity.” Andreev had heard rumors around NASA of a top-secret American project, and in fact, several of his colleagues had been selected for it. He had even had dinner with an old colleague, and although she was reluctant to give any details, she maintained that it was the opportunity of a lifetime, and that she hoped that someday Andreev himself would be summoned. Andreev very much doubted this, due to his nationality and the prejudices held to this very day, but here he was, looking at this letter inviting him to pursue his lifetime goals. Included with the letter was a note from a Commander Craig Russell Durant, instructing Andreev to meet with him prior to his flight to Colorado. 

Andreev remembered his run-in with Durant back in 1987, while he was attending a military conference in Moscow concerning joint NASA and RSA efforts in space exploration. Durant and his team had been assigned to anti-terrorist detail, as the U.S. military was still wary of the Soviet Union, and wanted nothing happening to their astronauts and scientists. Durant looked bored out of his skull. In the evening of the second day at the conference, he saw Durant at a local bar, and he bought him a drink. It was then that they discovered their mutual love for good Russian Vodka and they spent the rest of the night drinking and trading tales of their early military careers during the Cold War.

Andreev, nervous and excited about the possibilities indicated by the letter, hurried home to contact Commander Durant. As he was changing for his meeting, he made a mental note to remember a bottle of his best Vodka from his private stash to take to the meeting…


----------



## Keia (May 2, 2003)

To all SG-1 members, detailed wealth rules are posted in the new OOC thread, located here :

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=49654

Keia


----------



## MadThinker (May 2, 2003)

* Luther (Luke) Philip Donovan *
Dedicated Hero 3 / Field Medic 2 / Soldier 1

*Age:* 30
*Gender:* male
*Height:* 5’10”
*Weight:* 195
*Eyes:* green
*Hair:* brown
*Skin:* white

*Nationality:* American 
*Current Residence:* Little Creek, Virginia
*Current Work:* Sniper/Medic for SEAL Team 2
*Religion:* 
*Allegiances:* God and Country

*STR*: 12
*DEX*: 16
*CON*: 14
*INT*: 12
*WIS*: 14
*CHA*: 10

*Hit Dice:* 8 + 4d8 + 10
*hp:* 47
*Defense:* 17 

*Initiative:* +3
*BAB:* +3
*- Melee:* +4
*- Ranged:* +6
*Speed:* 30'

*FORT:* +8 [size=1
 [b]REFL:[/b] +5 
*WILL:* +6 

*REP:* +1
*AP:* 20
*WEALTH:*

*Class Talents:*
_- Healing Knack (+2 to treat injury)
- Healing touch 1 (restore damage with kit)_

*Feats:*
- Simple Weapons Proficiency
- Personal Firearms Proficiency
-Surgery
-Advanced Firearms Proficiency
-Point Blank Shot
-Far Shot
-Double Tap

*Skills:*

Computer Use +2/1
Craft (Pharmaceutical) +6/5
Diplomacy +2/2
Hide +9/6
Knowledge:
_- Earth _+5/4
_- History _+1/1
_-Tactics  _+2/1
_-Tech  _+3/1
Listen +5 / 3
Move Silently +9/6
Research +4/3
Sense Motive +3/1
Spot +11/9
Treat Injury +14/9



*Introduction*
Luther (Luke) Philip Donovan was born and raised in upstate New York. Upon graduation from high school and noticing a lack of jobs in the area, Luke joined the Navy to see the world and to figure out what to do with his life.
Luke had always been good at science, especially Biology, so he requested and was accepted to be trained as a corpsman (Medic). After completing his training, Luke bounced around from base to base for a few years until he landed an assignment at Little Creek, Virginia. While at Little Creek, Luke met Craig Durant, who over time, saw a certain potential and convinced Luke to enroll in BUD/S (Navy Seal training). Upon graduation of this initial training, Luke was sent to a number of other schools for training and due to some excellent shooting scores, was sent to sniper school. Luke had been stationed with SEAL Team 2 for the last four years (having been sent on numerous as of now classified missions) before receiving the call to join Durant's new unit.

*The Letter*
Luke Donovan was walking the 3 miles back to his barracks from the rifle range.  On the way he was making mental notes on the letter he would write on the rifle he had been testing all week.  As he walked through the buildings he heard a voice directly behind him call his name.  Without turning he said, “What can I do for the U.S. Air Force, Lieutenant?”  He turned to face the officer who was trying to hide his surprise.  “Don’t tell me you thought you would surprise a Navy sniper,” he said as he took the folder with “Eyes Only” stamped across it.  After he had read through the letter twice, he handed it back.  “Okay.  Let’s go.”  With that said, he began walking towards the officer’s car.  The Lieutenant, trying not to look surprised again, asked, “Don’t you have any questions?  The others all had questions.”  Luke continued towards the car.    “No sir.  They want me for some secret mission at some base I never heard of, I’m in.”


----------



## kid A (May 2, 2003)

Andreev Josef Ilianov


----------



## Keia (May 2, 2003)

Okay,

I have selected the three (yes, now there's seven) remaining personnel for the team and they are as follows:

Rylee Fallon (dark nemesis) - 5th - Survivalist/Soldier
Andreev Josef Ilianov (kid a) - 5th - Pilot
Luther P. Donovan (mad thinker) - 5th - Field Medic/Sniper

The Alternates who will participate in the initial dialogue and will be available on base later are:

Lucus Fisher (jarval) - 4th - Scout/Survivalist
Ricardo Montoya (vardeman) - 3rd - Scout

Congratulations to all who have made the squad.  For those that didn't, I'm sorry, I wish I could have included you all.  Please follow along, and you never know what might happen.  I might even need some evil nemesi.

For all characters listed above, please add your character to the roster file noted previously.  Also, for those using the format used by kitanavorr in her posting (including Kitana herself) will receive a bonus of 750 xps.

Thanks,
Keia

ps IC thread has been opened as well.  Take a look but don't post yet.


----------



## Carlo (Apr 3, 2004)

*Test run*

I'm just using this as a check to see if I'm logged in correctly and have all my base stuff inline.

Test...test...test... had this been an actual emergency......


----------

